# Hoyt rebuilders?



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Im kinda new with my Hoyt but I think the limb deflection would be diffrent on the 2 bows dut to different limb angles..... I'd call Hoyt whats the worst they could say....


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Im kinda new with my Hoyt but I think the limb deflection would be diffrent on the 2 bows dut to different limb angles..... I'd call Hoyt whats the worst they could say....


If they did have different limb angles, I'd say that you're correct here, Brad. However, I think the V-Tec and ProTec had virtually identical limb pocket angles; the only think different was that the V-Tec was just more reflexed. 

Stash - I'd say there's nothing wrong with giving it a shot. If it doesn't work (which I would think it really has to work, though), at least you'll have learned something you didn't know previously.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, same lengthn and same limb pocket angle, just 1" more reflex on the V/Ultra riser.

But now I don't want to mess with the Protec - I just went up to my club to practice, did some "final" (yeah, right ) adjustments on the bow for the indoor season, and shot my first 300/300 10-ring score in about 4 years.

I'm giving my wife all my allen keys with strict instructions not to let me have them back unless I can prove something is loose on the bow. :lol:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Stash said:


> I'm posting here instead of General because I know some of the regulars have experience with this stuff and there's less riff-raff in this forum area.
> 
> I've recently switched from shooting second-hand Martins to second-hand Hoyts and would like some confirmation about some ideas I have.
> 
> ...


I have a pro tec and a ultra tec. I took the cams and limbs off of the protec and put them on the ultra tec I gained 3 pounds and lost one inch of draw length. it was a number three cam.5. On the protec I was 28 inches in the D position, On the ultra I went to the F position to get the 28 inches. Poundage change wasn't much.. 

shot it for awhile then decided to switch them back. The protec is fast enough for any field /fita shooting. I would think both risers are capable of 300 scores if you are. 

so if you take your limbs and cams off the V tec and put them on the protec 
you may lose a few pounds and gain one inch in draw length.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Stash said:


> Yeah, same lengthn and same limb pocket angle, just 1" more reflex on the V/Ultra riser.
> 
> But now I don't want to mess with the Protec - I just went up to my club to practice, did some "final" (yeah, right ) adjustments on the bow for the indoor season, and shot my first 300/300 10-ring score in about 4 years.
> 
> I'm giving my wife all my allen keys with strict instructions not to let me have them back unless I can prove something is loose on the bow. :lol:


See nothing wrong with the Protec, well it's now obsolete :


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That bow is far from slow at your specs......there is no way that it is to slow for field and FITA....bows in the past were much slower and they were fine then. :wink:

On top of that.....I shoot the same bow for field and FITA and with almost an 1.5" less of draw and I reach waaayyyy past 90m with my Nanos.:wink: In fact I am shooting right around 270 fps.....even if your slower then that unless you arrow is SUPER heavy your not gonna be much slower then me with anything you want to shoot for field and FITA.

Braden G has the same draw as I do....his Pro Elite served him fine outdoors. Yes he was shooting 2000s then but he looses more in length then you do in limb length with the 3000s.

and as you found out it shoots indoors :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Gimmie 2 months, and I will let you know how well it works.
I am building Jen a protec with 1000 limbs for next year (or at least I am going to try to lol) I have everything here I am just waiting until after hunting season so I can tear down my safari color protec to use the riser off it. I expect it to come out in the 35" ATA range with about a 6.5-6.75 inch brace height. I will be sure to post pics on here once I get it built.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

My V-tec 1000 has a BH of 6.75 and ATA of 36.5, so a Protec 1000 would probably end up 7.75 with the same ATA +/- a bit. I can't see how you could possibly get 6.75/35 with that riser. Maybe with the 500 limbs?

Hornet - it's slow.  Why, I don't know. I'm getting under 260 with my Nano XRs (350 grain). I can reach 90, but I kind of wouldn't mind having my arrow in the target a bit quicker.

Oh well, I've got 5-6 months to think about it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Stash.....With the reflexed riser, You will GAIN poundage..And LOSE draw length..I recently took XT 3000 limbs off of an UltraTec, that maxed at approx. 66#, with C-2 cams....Put the same limbs, and cams, and harness on my Pro Elite riser, with the PE set extremely close to Factory specs, timed, rotated, and tuned, I'm maxing approx. 62#....if I had the C-2's in the same rotation as they were on the Ultra Tec, the Pro Elite might be a pound or so heavier...Just my 2 cents....Take care........Harperman


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Stash said:


> My V-tec 1000 has a BH of 6.75 and ATA of 36.5, so a Protec 1000 would probably end up 7.75 with the same ATA +/- a bit. I can't see how you could possibly get 6.75/35 with that riser. Maybe with the 500 limbs?
> 
> Hornet - it's slow.  Why, I don't know. I'm getting under 260 with my Nano XRs (350 grain). I can reach 90, but I kind of wouldn't mind having my arrow in the target a bit quicker.
> 
> Oh well, I've got 5-6 months to think about it.



The protec with 2000 limbs gives me a 7.625" brace and 37.5 inch ATA the 1000 limbs are just over an inch shorter than the 2000's so that should put the ATA around 35.5 maybe 36, and the brace should be around 6.625 but I guess alot of that is going to have to do with how much preload I get on the limbs. It could end up with a larger brace and shorter ATA than what I am expecting.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You should have kept the spirals Stash. :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Check the geometry of a pro38 on Hoyt's website(tune charts). I'm sure they still use a protec type riser(not sure if it is the old riser itself). They built them with 1000 limbs last year, but only offered a cam.5 plus on them. At least it will give you an idea of A to A, and brace height. I'm pretty sure they never offered a pro tec with 1000 limbs. I know the old 38pro was offered with 2000 limbs and made it 38" A to A, but not sure how much they changed the design in '08 for 1000 limbs and over length.


----------

